# bumGenius odor problem



## jrmo (Nov 21, 2007)

I've been using them for about a month and there is an ammonia odor that I just can not get rid of. I've tried double washing, double rinsing, vinegar (on the inserts only), and a biokleen bac out soak. I've been spraying the inside of the diapers themselves with the bac out before I put them in the pail, and they're not bad anymore, but the inserts are just horrid! HELP! TIA!
Renee


----------



## lesliesara63 (Dec 18, 2004)

I hope someone has an answer to this. My inserts are pretty stinky too. They are in the wash with some Dawn right now. Would a cotton cpf be a better less stinky insert? I really like these diapers but the stink is not good. They are starting to really smell when I take them off of dd also.


----------



## lesliesara63 (Dec 18, 2004)

Here are some answers I found on the cottonbabies forum:

*It is probably your detergent. Be sure that you are using one that doesn't contain any additives.*
*You can wash them with a squirt of Dawn (the liquid dish detergent) to get residue off of the diapers. If that doesn't completely get it, try a large hot wash load with 1/4 cup of bleach. Your diapers are color-fast... don't worry about the bleach causing the colors to fade.

I was having the same problem with smell & not feeling like the diapers were really clean when I was done washing them...I started washing them through one full heavy-duty cycle on cold with no soap as a rinse, then a full heavy-duty cycle on warm with a little detergent (really not much--I have an HE washer & use Sam's Club generic He detergent). I also bought a small fold-up drying rack and put the diapers out in the sun for several hours to dry. THAT seems to have made a huge difference.*
On this forum it also said that vinegar & baking soda are not recommended for Bum Genius. I wonder why this is. I've been using baking soda for about a month trying to keep the smell under control.


----------

